# Rear fog light problem



## mcalvert39 (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys n gals. 
Ive got a problem with my dads x-trail's rear fog light. Its not comming on when i turn the switch. Im getting no illumination on the dash either. Ive check for a feed at the bulb end and nothing.
Ive checked the fuses in the engine bay and under the dash and all check out. I was thinking it maybe a relay but i cant find it. 
Its an 06 plate by the way. It used to work fine but just stopped. I tried doing a search but couldnt find anything.

Thanks
Matt.


----------



## thelion (Dec 11, 2011)

*Xtrail rear fog light problem not working*

Just sorted same problem on sons Xtrail in UK, (UK spec car).
Rear fog light relay had low voltage on its feed wire.
With bonnet open stand at the right hand wing tyre and peer over. Any instruction I give is relative to your human body 'left' or 'right' as you are standing.
In front of you is the suspension strut top, bolted on the right are two fuse / relay boxes. choose the left, mine was unlabelled. There are four relay holders;top left is right headlight (Xenon); bottom right is left headlight (xenon); bottom left is screen wiper heater, (not fitted so relay base only). Top right is the Rear Fog Light, ie the one in question.
Put the headlights on and check that the car left headlight bulb works.
Unclip and remove both right relays, noting which is which. put the top right relay in the bottom right and check the left headlamp still works; this proves if the relay was faulty. Now put the steering column rear fog lamp switch on. Now gently push the Fog relay back in a little to its contacts; you should feel it click as you push it in / draw it out, this proves the dash column switch is good. Next find a piece of car wire 200mm long and bare 10mm each end. On the top right relay base insert the wire end in the spade hole second from the right, insert the other wire end in the bottom left relay base far left spade hole. With lights on; rear fog switch on, both the dash rear fog warning light and rear bumper fog should illuminate thus proving both good. To effect repair unclip out the whole 4 relay base from its holder and turn over; snip the screen wiper relay base unused left outer 12 v feed wire and using a scotchlock attach to the Fog relay base far right wire, (snipping and insulating the original feed wire). Job done:waving:


----------



## ovangent (Nov 5, 2016)

Sometimes a converter plug in the Towncar connector causes this. Mine did ...


----------



## Baggy (5 mo ago)

thelion said:


> *Xtrail rear fog light problem not working*
> 
> Just sorted same problem on sons Xtrail in UK, (UK spec car).
> Rear fog light relay had low voltage on its feed wire.
> ...


Had a 2007 T30 just fail MOT on no rear fog/indicator. This solution was absolutely spot on, perfect level of detail in the instructions!!😁


----------



## racerbob911 (1 mo ago)

Left is in the driving direction. Passenger side in the UK. Driver side in the US of A.
There is no "other" correct reference when speaking of the sides of an automobile.


----------

